# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  عقب موندن از برنامه قلم چی!!!راهنماییییی لدفا!!!:(

## fatima.te

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر!
من مشکل اساسی با این حجم زیاد بین دو هفته ای قلم چی دارم!
جمعه هر ازمون واسه دو هفته اینده دقیق برنامه ریزی میکنم با اینکه حجمش خیلی بالاس ولی سعی میکنم منطقی و خوب بین دو هفته پخشش کنم تا برام جا بیوفته.
ولی!
از اول مهر تا الان یا نرسیدم تموم کنم مباحث ازمون رو یا اگه کامل عمل کردم و سر هر ساعت رفتم درس بعدی ک عقب نمونم درست نفهمیدم و به تسلط کافی واسه ازمون نرسیدم درنتیجه به اون تراز ایده آل ک اندازه توانم بوده نرسیدم،با خودم ک فکر کردم دیدم اگه من تا عید اینجوری پیش برم ک نمیشه به اون تسلط کافی ک واقعا لازمه ی کنکوره نمیرسم،از طرفی هم حجم همه ی ازمونای قلم چی زیاده ک مثلا عقب بمونم نمیشه واسه ازمون بعدم برسونم چون از ازمون بعدم جا میمونم.من واقعا موندم چطور بعضی دوستان هم به برنامه میرسن هم تراز عالی میارن هم فراموشیشون کمه.با اینکه میگن ما تابستون هم نخوندیم!!حالا خوبه من فارغ التحصیل هم هستم و درسا یجور جنبه مروری داره برام!کلیییییی عقبم.چجوری میخوام پزشکی قبول شم با این کم تسلطی؟؟  :Yahoo (17): کمکککک چیکار کنم من؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## AmirAria

برنامه قلمچی برا بعضیا مناسب نیست خدایی ، حجمها زیاد و کم میشه و شاید خیلیا به برنامه نرسن ولی شما بدونید یادگیری 80 درصد مطالب با عمق 100 درصد بهتر از 100 درصد مطالب با عمق 80 درصده .شما سعی کنید برنامه های جانبی رو خیلی کم کنید وساعت بیشتر برای مطالعه بذارید .ایستگاه های جبرانی رو بشناسید روی برنامه راهبردی و مباحث رو نسبت به اونا تقسیم کنید.یعنی اگه به مبحثی توی این آزمون نرسیدین حتما توی ایستگاه جبرانی اون رو مطالعه کنید ولی اصل بالا رو فراموش نکنید .

----------


## fatima.te

> برنامه قلمچی برا بعضیا مناسب نیست خدایی ، حجمها زیاد و کم میشه و شاید خیلیا به برنامه نرسن ولی شما بدونید یادگیری 80 درصد مطالب با عمق 100 درصد بهتر از 100 درصد مطالب با عمق 80 درصده .شما سعی کنید برنامه های جانبی رو خیلی کم کنید وساعت بیشتر برای مطالعه بذارید .ایستگاه های جبرانی رو بشناسید روی برنامه راهبردی و مباحث رو نسبت به اونا تقسیم کنید.یعنی اگه به مبحثی توی این آزمون نرسیدین حتما توی ایستگاه جبرانی اون رو مطالعه کنید ولی اصل بالا رو فراموش نکنید .


اتفاقا از اول شروع برنامه مهرماه ایستگاه های جبرانی رو شناسایی کردم و علامت زدم،اما میگم ک کنارش یه حجم زیاد درنظر گرفتن ک واقعا به راحتی نمیشه قبلیا رو جبران کرد.

----------


## fatima.te

خوشحال میشم دوستان فقط ببیننده نباشن و راه حل پیشنهاد بدن. :Yahoo (5):

----------


## rez657

بعضی مباحث رو حذف کن  
350

----------


## m a h s a

انصراف بده   
یوورش نبرین نظرمو گفتم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Amin97

منم مثل تو عقب موندم سعی کن واسه هر آزمون سه تا چهار روز اول هفترو اختصاص بدی به عقب موندگی ها و جبران در ضمن نگران نباش چون بعد از این آزمون تا جمع کردن نیمسال اول پیش یعنی آزمون 25 دی یک هفته دیگه هم اضافی داری پس یک هفته و نیم دیگه هم باز وقت داری واسه جبران . پس بجنب و خودتو برسون سریع سریع  :Y (567):

----------


## Amin97

در ضمن اول سعی کامل به برنامه ی آزمونا برسی جتی ازش بزنی جلو بعد به فکر تسلط کامل رو درسا و تراز بالا باشی

----------


## fatima.te

> منم مثل تو عقب موندم سعی کن واسه هر آزمون سه تا چهار روز اول هفترو اختصاص بدی به عقب موندگی ها و جبران در ضمن نگران نباش چون بعد از این آزمون تا جمع کردن نیمسال اول پیش یعنی آزمون 25 دی یک هفته دیگه هم اضافی داری پس یک هفته و نیم دیگه هم باز وقت داری واسه جبران . پس بجنب و خودتو برسون سریع سریع


ازمون 25دی مباحث نیم سال اوله ک خودش سنگینه،مثلا واسه منی ک حرکت و دینامیک رو نخوندم و میخوام این مدت بخونم معلومه نمیشه اون هفته سوم رو به مباحث دیگه اختصاص بدم چون مباحثی رو عقب موندم ک نیاز به کار فراوونه.
و اینکه اصلا نمیخوام چیزی رو حذف کنم تا دوران جمع بندی  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Amin97

خوب شما فعلا واسه این آزمون حرکت شناسیو بخون با قسمتی از دینامیک حتما نمیخواد دقیق با برنامه آزمون پیش بری یا اصن حرکت شناسیو حذف کن دینامیک و فقط بخون دیگه به انتخاب خودته

----------


## Amin97

در ضمن فصل هایی مث فشار فیزیک و هندسه رو بیخیال شو

----------


## fatima.te

> در ضمن فصل هایی مث فشار فیزیک و هندسه رو بیخیال شو


+خوندن بدون تسلط ک تهش فراموشیه :Yahoo (2): 
+اگه از الان دینامیکو شروع کنم از نوسان و مکانیکی جا میمونم و توی جمع بندی نیم سال اول نمیرسم خوب بخونمش.
+چرا؟بنظرتون بازده نداره؟اخه من هندسه و فشار رو جا دادم تو برنامه این هفتم!
درضمن واسه کنکور به درصد 50-60ریاضی فیزیک نیاز دارم.
+بنظرتون از الان واسه حذف خیلی زود نیس؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## fatima.te

> انصراف بده   
> یوورش نبرین نظرمو گفتم


نمیتونم چون میخوام هر جور شده برسم،از طرفی مامانمم نمیذاره :Yahoo (2):

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر!
> من مشکل اساسی با این حجم زیاد بین دو هفته ای قلم چی دارم!
> جمعه هر ازمون واسه دو هفته اینده دقیق برنامه ریزی میکنم با اینکه حجمش خیلی بالاس ولی سعی میکنم منطقی و خوب بین دو هفته پخشش کنم تا برام جا بیوفته.
> ولی!
> از اول مهر تا الان یا نرسیدم تموم کنم مباحث ازمون رو یا اگه کامل عمل کردم و سر هر ساعت رفتم درس بعدی ک عقب نمونم درست نفهمیدم و به تسلط کافی واسه ازمون نرسیدم درنتیجه به اون تراز ایده آل ک اندازه توانم بوده نرسیدم،با خودم ک فکر کردم دیدم اگه من تا عید اینجوری پیش برم ک نمیشه به اون تسلط کافی ک واقعا لازمه ی کنکوره نمیرسم،از طرفی هم حجم همه ی ازمونای قلم چی زیاده ک مثلا عقب بمونم نمیشه واسه ازمون بعدم برسونم چون از ازمون بعدم جا میمونم.من واقعا موندم چطور بعضی دوستان هم به برنامه میرسن هم تراز عالی میارن هم فراموشیشون کمه.با اینکه میگن ما تابستون هم نخوندیم!!حالا خوبه من فارغ التحصیل هم هستم و درسا یجور جنبه مروری داره برام!کلیییییی عقبم.چجوری میخوام پزشکی قبول شم با این کم تسلطی؟؟ کمکککک چیکار کنم من؟


رتبه پارسالتون چند بود؟
ترازتون چنده؟

----------


## fatima.te

> رتبه پارسالتون چند بود؟
> ترازتون چنده؟


پارسال 4150منطقه3،تراز امسالم 5600تا900متغیره

----------


## Amin97

بابا بیخیال تو هنوز حرکت و دینامیکو نخوندی اونوقت میخوای فشار بخونی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fatima.te

> بابا بیخیال تو هنوز حرکت و دینامیکو نخوندی اونوقت میخوای فشار بخونی


از پارسال تسلطم تو فشار خوبه،برعکس دینامیک و حرکت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin97

تسلط و ول کن تعداد سوالات کنکور و بچسب  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## a.z.s

> پارسال 4150منطقه3،تراز امسالم 5600تا900متغیره


خب شما به جای اینکه عجله کنید تا عید تموم کنید
درسا رو عمقی تر بخونید 
میشه دینامیک و حرکت رو تو شیش ماه خوند نگران نباشید و شروع کنید به خوندن و نترسید
تو برنامه قلمچی دی ماه رو بیشتر واسه جبران گذاشتن
اگه خودتون برنامه ندارید من خودم روشم اینجوری بود میتونید با این برنامه بخونید
روز های زوج : زیست ، ریاضی ، دینی ، عربی
روزهای فرد : شیمی ، فیزیک، ادبیات،زبان
جمعه : زیست،شیمی،،ریاضی یا فیزیک(هر کدوم رو کمتر تسلط دارید)

----------


## fatima.te

> خب شما به جای اینکه عجله کنید تا عید تموم کنید
> درسا رو عمقی تر بخونید 
> میشه دینامیک و حرکت رو تو شیش ماه خوند نگران نباشید و شروع کنید به خوندن و نترسید
> تو برنامه قلمچی دی ماه رو بیشتر واسه جبران گذاشتن
> اگه خودتون برنامه ندارید من خودم روشم اینجوری بود میتونید با این برنامه بخونید
> روز های زوج : زیست ، ریاضی ، دینی ، عربی
> روزهای فرد : شیمی ، فیزیک، ادبیات،زبان
> جمعه : زیست،شیمی،،ریاضی یا فیزیک(هر کدوم رو کمتر تسلط دارید)


من طبق برنامه قلم چی پیش میرم قلم 31اردیبهشت کلا درسا تموم میشه.
برنامم اینجوریه ک هرروز زیست و شیمی میخونم،و یکروز درمیون ریاضی و.فیزیک،عربی رو کلشو هفته اول تموم میکنم با هرروز خوندن بعدش ادبیات و دینی رو میخونم روزای اخرم زبان.البته هرشب لغات رو میخونم.کلا 80درصد اختصاصی میخونم 20درصد عمومی،نگرانیم اینه ک به اون تسلط لازم واسه رسیدن به پزشکی نرسم :Yahoo (2): با توجه به اینکه بخاطر قلم چی قاطی کردم و واقعا نمیدونم به خونده های هفته های قبلم اعتماد کنم یا نه!

----------


## a.z.s

> من طبق برنامه قلم چی پیش میرم قلم 31اردیبهشت کلا درسا تموم میشه.
> برنامم اینجوریه ک هرروز زیست و شیمی میخونم،و یکروز درمیون ریاضی و.فیزیک،عربی رو کلشو هفته اول تموم میکنم با هرروز خوندن بعدش ادبیات و دینی رو میخونم روزای اخرم زبان.البته هرشب لغات رو میخونم.کلا 80درصد اختصاصی میخونم 20درصد عمومی،نگرانیم اینه ک به اون تسلط لازم واسه رسیدن به پزشکی نرسمبا توجه به اینکه بخاطر قلم چی قاطی کردم و واقعا نمیدونم به خونده های هفته های قبلم اعتماد کنم یا نه!


اینکه نشد هفته اول عرب یرو تموم کنی بعد مرور نشه
چه جوری فیزیک خوندی که حرکت و دینامیک مونده؟

----------


## fatima.te

> اینکه نشد هفته اول عرب یرو تموم کنی بعد مرور نشه
> چه جوری فیزیک خوندی که حرکت و دینامیک مونده؟


فیزیک1 رو خوندم،با یکم چش خونی از حرکت،اینقدر ک از این فصول میترسم جرات نداشتم شروعش کنم،درضمن این برنامه رو از دو هفته گذشته برا خودم ریختم.
نه مرور میکنم دو سه روز اخر به اندازه نیم ساعت از عربی تست میزنم

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر!
> من مشکل اساسی با این حجم زیاد بین دو هفته ای قلم چی دارم!
> جمعه هر ازمون واسه دو هفته اینده دقیق برنامه ریزی میکنم با اینکه حجمش خیلی بالاس ولی سعی میکنم منطقی و خوب بین دو هفته پخشش کنم تا برام جا بیوفته.
> ولی!
> از اول مهر تا الان یا نرسیدم تموم کنم مباحث ازمون رو یا اگه کامل عمل کردم و سر هر ساعت رفتم درس بعدی ک عقب نمونم درست نفهمیدم و به تسلط کافی واسه ازمون نرسیدم درنتیجه به اون تراز ایده آل ک اندازه توانم بوده نرسیدم،با خودم ک فکر کردم دیدم اگه من تا عید اینجوری پیش برم ک نمیشه به اون تسلط کافی ک واقعا لازمه ی کنکوره نمیرسم،از طرفی هم حجم همه ی ازمونای قلم چی زیاده ک مثلا عقب بمونم نمیشه واسه ازمون بعدم برسونم چون از ازمون بعدم جا میمونم.من واقعا موندم چطور بعضی دوستان هم به برنامه میرسن هم تراز عالی میارن هم فراموشیشون کمه.با اینکه میگن ما تابستون هم نخوندیم!!حالا خوبه من فارغ التحصیل هم هستم و درسا یجور جنبه مروری داره برام!کلیییییی عقبم.چجوری میخوام پزشکی قبول شم با این کم تسلطی؟؟ کمکککک چیکار کنم من؟


برای ازمون 25 دی ک سه هفته وقت داری نیم سال اول رو برای پیش کامل بخون و جمع بندی کن
برای پایه ک ازمون 9 بهمن هست مقداریشو تو دو هفته بخون بقیه شو بزار برای فروردین

----------


## drmoslem

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر!
> من مشکل اساسی با این حجم زیاد بین دو هفته ای قلم چی دارم!
> جمعه هر ازمون واسه دو هفته اینده دقیق برنامه ریزی میکنم با اینکه حجمش خیلی بالاس ولی سعی میکنم منطقی و خوب بین دو هفته پخشش کنم تا برام جا بیوفته.
> ولی!
> از اول مهر تا الان یا نرسیدم تموم کنم مباحث ازمون رو یا اگه کامل عمل کردم و سر هر ساعت رفتم درس بعدی ک عقب نمونم درست نفهمیدم و به تسلط کافی واسه ازمون نرسیدم درنتیجه به اون تراز ایده آل ک اندازه توانم بوده نرسیدم،با خودم ک فکر کردم دیدم اگه من تا عید اینجوری پیش برم ک نمیشه به اون تسلط کافی ک واقعا لازمه ی کنکوره نمیرسم،از طرفی هم حجم همه ی ازمونای قلم چی زیاده ک مثلا عقب بمونم نمیشه واسه ازمون بعدم برسونم چون از ازمون بعدم جا میمونم.من واقعا موندم چطور بعضی دوستان هم به برنامه میرسن هم تراز عالی میارن هم فراموشیشون کمه.با اینکه میگن ما تابستون هم نخوندیم!!حالا خوبه من فارغ التحصیل هم هستم و درسا یجور جنبه مروری داره برام!کلیییییی عقبم.چجوری میخوام پزشکی قبول شم با این کم تسلطی؟؟ کمکککک چیکار کنم من؟


من برنامه قلم چی رو دیدم ،اصلا با روحیه من سازگار نبود انداختم دور :troll (5):

----------


## KowsarDDC

*من خیلی وقته ازش جا موندم اصن ناامیدم کردبرنامه ش ینی یه فصل رو جا بمونی بیچاره ای به خاطر همین انصراف دادم*

----------


## drmoslem

> *من خیلی وقته ازش جا موندم اصن ناامیدم کردبرنامه ش ینی یه فصل رو جا بمونی بیچاره ای به خاطر همین انصراف دادم*


با درسی که دوست داری شروع کن 
ولی بعد به ضریب بالا رو بیاور مثلا زیست و شیمی و ادبیات بعد دینی 
گام بعد عربی و فیزیک و ریاضی زبان
بعد هر کسی واسه خودش یه روش داره هر روشی راحتر یاد میگری اجرا کن 
من روشی دارم دوستش هم دارم ولی به کسی نمیگم  :troll (18):

----------


## Minoo00

مهم اینه که یادت نره هدف کنکور هست نه قلمچی. نکنه از استرس قلمچی کلا بازدهی ات بیاد پایین و در نهایت برای کنکورت هم بد بشه. من هم نمی رسم بهش چون فارغ التحصیلم و سالها از دبیرستانم گذشته.  آزمون میدم برای اینکه کلا بی خیال نشم و دو هفته ای یک بار یک یادآور بهم تزریق بشه! ولی برای رسیدن به برنامه اش تلاش زیادی نمی کنم چون مناسب کسی مثل من که تابستون سال دو و سه اش رو کامل دوره نکرده نیست. فقط زیست رو با برنامه قلمچی پیش میرم.

شما هم به نظر من با توجه به وضعیت فعلی ات و کنکور برنامه ریزی مناسب خودت بکن. اگر با قلمچی می خورد که چه بهتر، تخورد آزمون بده ولی درصدها رو نادیده بگیر. در نهایت مهم کنکوره!

----------


## payam_74

> خوشحال میشم دوستان فقط ببیننده نباشن و راه حل پیشنهاد بدن.


پشت کنکوری دگ؟ اگه ایده آل گرا هستی نمیرسی حتما چون واسه هر درس 500 600 تا تست هر سری نمیشه باید اول سراسری ها رو بزنی بعد/ یکیم ساعت مطالعتو باد ببری بالا و یه چیزیم بگم اصلا از برنامه جدا نشو اصلااااا آدم فک میکنه بهتر میشه اما خیلی بد میشه/ تو اگه 80 درصد برنامرو تموم کنی زیر 2000 هستی

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

دو راه بیشتر نداری : 
1. ساعت مطالعت رو بیشتر کنی و به برنامه قلمچی برسی
 2. خودت برنامه بلند مدت بریزی و اون رو اجرا کنی
 اولی بهتره !!! دومی ممکنه نرسی یا یه سری مطالبو حذف کنی و ... ! کلآ خراب میشه پس تنها راهی که داری افزایش ساعت مطالعه ست !!
 برای تسلط هم اصلآ نگران نباش !! یک ماه آخر و یک ماه امتحانات نیم سال اول دوم رو داری که حتی برای لاک پشتی ترین افراد هم زیاده !!

----------

